# How to create amazing text effects with common toolz........



## khattam_ (Apr 16, 2005)

How to create amazing text effects the easy way with very common toolz?? You can use these text for decorating your Homepage or giving it a professional look.....

Requirements:
-------------
A Text Editor
Ms-Photo Editor (One that comes with Ms-Office Package)
Very Basic Computer Knowledge

Get a good font from any free-fonts site. I got one named '14 Minutes' from *www.a1fonts.com
*www.geocities.com/cyberdony2k/tuteff1.jpg

Install the font by copying the font file to windows\fonts folder.

Open your favorite text editor (I used Notepad) and choose the font. Type in the text you want.
*www.geocities.com/cyberdony2k/tuteff2.jpg

Press 'Print Screen' Key to get a snapshot of the file and open Paint to paste it and get the text in a picture.
*www.geocities.com/cyberdony2k/tuteff3.jpg


Now, open the picture in MS-Photo Editor and Select the Text Only and right click it and then choose Crop so that the image contains only the Text and nothing else.
*www.geocities.com/cyberdony2k/tuteff4.jpg

Now, set the background as transparent. Do this by the help of a tool provided in MS-Photo editor. 
*www.geocities.com/cyberdony2k/tuteff5.jpg
To do this, select the tool by clicking on the toolbar as shown below and click the white area of the photo we have obtained and clicking OK as shown below:
*www.geocities.com/cyberdony2k/tuteff6.jpg

So, now we get a picture as shown below..... Save the picture as GIF. JPEG and BMP images do not support transparency.............
*www.geocities.com/cyberdony2k/eff1.gif

Now, right click the picture, select properties and under type, select 'Gray Scale'. This will let us customize the picture better.

Now, under Effects (on menu bar), Select edge and choose a edge, I chose vertical edge. You will get something like this
*www.geocities.com/cyberdony2k/eff2.gif

Again, under effects, choose Negative and click OK so that you get something like this.
*www.geocities.com/cyberdony2k/eff3.gif

Now, again, under effects, choose Notepaper and Apply the Default settings so that you get somethin like this.
*www.geocities.com/cyberdony2k/eff4.gif

You can play with various other effects to give it some dashing look.

I went through various other effects with another text "0110" and got the following result.
*www.geocities.com/cyberdony2k/b1.jpg

I put it in a repeated background and created another image with another text "Welcome to _khAttAm_'s Computer" with the process mentioned above and got the following Output.
*www.geocities.com/cyberdony2k/final.jpg

Looks professional, Doesn't it.................


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 16, 2005)

Its good , tried font creator ? u can make ur own font styles


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 16, 2005)

vijaythefool said:
			
		

> Its good , tried font creator ? u can make ur own font styles


Thanks for that Info dude............ But you need to be an artist for that........... And I'm not a good one.............. Anyways, if you can make fonts on your own, its great.................


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 21, 2008)

didn't get ya


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 21, 2008)

will try when free.


----------

